
How to Design Classes (2012) [pdf] - michaelsbradley
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDC/htdc.pdf
======
michaelsbradley
The first four chapters are written with the ProfessorJ teaching environment
in mind (cf. page xiii).

[http://www.professorj.org/](http://www.professorj.org/)

For the later chapters, the reader is encouraged to explore the concepts
within a full-fledged Java or C# development environment such as Eclipse,
IntelliJ, Visual Studio, etc.

------
buckbova
For those interested, it looks like programming examples are in JAVA. Probably
a good read for those who never quite get classes.

------
agumonkey
Very excited to see how they project their vision (htdp, etc) onto OOP in full
details.

------
normanlee
Is there a mirror of this anywhere? I can't get to it right now.

Edit: working again

------
coppolaemilio
666 pages... Coincidence? I don't think so.

